# Apple TV et TNT



## bushwacka (24 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Je suis abonne internat chez orange, et j'ai pris l'option TV.

Malheureusement depuis la derniere mise a jour la box tv posent de gros problemes pour lire les divx (series tv, films ....)

Je passe dorenavant par l'ipad + cable composite + Air Video poue lire mes videos.

J'aimerais m'acheter une apple tv pour ne plus passer par le cable composite et arreter l'abonnement TV chez orange.

Y a t'il une possibilite de regarder les chaines TNT sur apple TV, via tuner USB, jailbreak ..... ou autres solutions.

J'attends vos reponses

Eric


----------



## bushwacka (28 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Presque 350 visites et pas une reponse.

Je n'y connais rien a l'apple TV, avant d'en achter une, j'aimerais avoir certaines reponses

D'avance merci

Eric


----------



## Gwen (28 Avril 2012)

Non, pas de possibilité de regarder la TV avec une Apple TV. Pour ça, il faudrait un MacMini, ça serait mieux. Un vrai média center un non un simple récepteur WIFI comme l'Apple TV malheureusement.


----------



## bushwacka (29 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Merci de ta reponse, donc de TV elle n'a que le nom.
Je ne vois pas l'interet de cette boite, je regarde mes videos grace au cable composite et basta.


----------



## Gwen (29 Avril 2012)

Oui, c'est ça. Le Tv est trompeur, c'est un simple boitié qui récupère les données sur tes Mac dans le périmètre. 

Même pas d'accès aux Tv sur le web, juste YouTube. C'est très limité.


----------



## cheepp (29 Avril 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Oui, c'est ça. Le Tv est trompeur, c'est un simple boitié qui récupère les données sur tes Mac dans le périmètre.
> 
> Même pas d'accès aux Tv sur le web, juste YouTube. C'est très limité.



Ce n'est pas ce qui est dit sur mac génération une fois JB. Il me semble.


----------



## Gwen (29 Avril 2012)

Oui, après Jaillebreack, il y a plus de possibilités. Mais ce n'est pas prévu d'origine.


----------



## cheepp (29 Avril 2012)

sera il possible de JB sur Apple tv3?


----------



## Gwen (29 Avril 2012)

Pour le moment non. Donc, ça ne résout pas le problème.


----------



## Tuncurry (29 Avril 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Pour le moment non. Donc, ça ne résout pas le problème.



Pour ajout, même jailbreaké, l'ATV ne permet pas d'avoir des services TV très performants.
Ca sert pour lire des films stockés sur NAS ou sur iTunes en VOD et c'est pratique pour Airplay.
Pour la TNT, il faut oublier ou attendre la prochaine TV Apple, prévue pour novembre d'après les rumeurs, et qui là sera une vraie TV (mais les prix annoncés sont proches des 2000$)


----------



## cheepp (29 Avril 2012)

Pas trop terrible en fait.
Moi qui ai installé 2 cpl plus eyetvconnect pour lire mes photos et films sur ma tv dlna ainsi que la musique, ça ne fonctionne pas ou seulement pour les photos et encore " je te vois je te vois pas". Reste plus que la plateforme multimédia Dune ou le dernier lecteur bluray double tuner avec dd 1 t de chez  Lg peut être arriverais je à quelque chose. Mais là les prix ne sont plus les mêmes.


----------



## Gwen (29 Avril 2012)

Un Mac Mini avec une clef TNT Elgato, ça ne serait pas la solution la plus simple ?


----------



## Tuncurry (29 Avril 2012)

cheepp a dit:


> Pas trop terrible en fait.
> Moi qui ai installé 2 cpl plus eyetvconnect pour lire mes photos et films sur ma tv dlna ainsi que la musique, ça ne fonctionne pas ou seulement pour les photos et encore " je te vois je te vois pas". Reste plus que la plateforme multimédia Dune ou le dernier lecteur bluray double tuner avec dd 1 t de chez  Lg peut être arriverais je à quelque chose. Mais là les prix ne sont plus les mêmes.



Si ta TV est DLNA, pkoi ne pas mettre un Nas simple sur le réseau et hop ?
ou via une box, ca fonctionne bien.


----------



## cheepp (29 Avril 2012)

Mac mini Ok, mais box pas possible tout du moins la free révolution car je ne suis pas en dégroupé.
Je cherche je cherche!!!


----------

